# Might Be Getting Dinc2



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I currently have a Droid X. Its locked boot loader is Hell. With Verizon offering a red Droid Incredible 2 for free as an upgrade tomorrow for Black Friday (Thursday then?), I was thinking about using the upgrade on our account for it. I know you're all saying I should wait and get the Galaxy Nexus, but I can't afford it. It's either a free Droid Incredible 2 or wait with my Droid X for now. Anyway, how's the boot loader? Has it been unlocked? I noticed an ICS ROM in the dev forums. I'm just curious because Verizon has a thing against unlocked boot loaders and hasn't unlocked all HTC devices, so I'm curious. If it is, I'm on board since the phone won't need 2nd-init for CM7 and MIUI like the Droid X.

TL;DR: Is the boot loader unlocked?


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Go for it. The Inc2 can be unlocked and is probably the best 3g phone Verizon has. I plenty of good roms and kernels for it. I just got mine recently after loosing my fascinate and love it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

I went from Dx(died tragically) to bionic to Dinc2..I really like the Dinc2..its a device I'm using till I can get nexus...but much more options out in terms of customizing.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdub52 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a pretty good phone overall. Hardware wise don't expect it to compete with any of the new phones coming out.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

The Dinc2 is an absolutely amazing phone. I also came from a DX after mine bit the dust, and I have really been impressed with HTC's quality. Like another poster said, the phone can be fully unlocked. I'm running Newt's HD RLS 1 with its custom kernel, and this thing flies. It may not compete with the new phones coming out, but who seriously needs a phone that goes any faster?

Overall, it's a very solid phone with a very active dev community behind it. I also dig the SLCD screen more than the Droid X's screen.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will get it then if I can weasel the upgrade from one of my family members since it's technically their upgrade for their phone on our family plan. I think that its 768MB of RAM and faster single core 1Ghz processor is a nice upgrade from the Droid X, which wasn't really ever slow to begin with. I think with the unlockable boot loader, it's a phone that'll last me for the entirety of my contract. It'll get ICS for sure (from 3rd party devs, not HTC) because it can run it, according to Google.

Thanks everyone!


----------

